# my new additions



## Laura (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi all

please welcome my new girls on the block - if anyone could confirm the colours for me that would be great. this is what i think
Pink - ivory satin (pink eyes)
Lilly - champagne satin i think (black eyes)

View attachment 2


Kate - LH but not sure of official colout name, gray with white bits (black eyes)
(picture taken with lilly)

View attachment 1


Dolly - light brown, with orange belly and a white blaze (pink eyes)
Eva - light gray with orange belly and a white on her face and a little white spot mid shoulders (pink eyes)


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Laura

Lily is a cream satin
Pink is an ivory
Kate is a blue 'broken' (genetically the markings could be caused by another gene though - since there's not much white it's hard to tell)
Dolly is a champagne broken (tan by your description although I can't see the belly in the pic)
Eva is a dove broken (again tan from your description)


----------



## Laura (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks very much, 
i know i'm only a pet keeper at the moment but its nice to know for the future

Laura
XX


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

they're all really beautiful I especially like "Pink" she's very pretty.

No shame at all in "only" being a pet keeper, the majority of my animals are my pets


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

most of my animals are also much loved pets.


----------

